# To Tattoo or Not To Tattoo



## Retired (May 3, 2006)

In recent years the art of _inking one's body _  has become very popular.  There are TV programs devoted to the subject, we see grandmothers sporting their tattoos, and more and more people displaying full body tattoo art.

Why does one decide to get a tattoo?  Is it a decision taken lightly and impulsively or is it thought about long and hard?

What makes a tattoo beautiful and what makes a tattoo grotesque....or can such a distinction be made :?


----------



## Banned (May 3, 2006)

Good question! I have two tattoos - one is of a cat on my ankle, and one is of a rabbit (Thumper) on my arm. For many, many, many years I was very much against tattooing just because I didn't think it was right to permanently mark one's body (also for religious reasons). I'm not sure at what point I "converted", but I decided that small, "polite" tattoos in places that are easily hidden when the situation dictates would be acceptable. I got the one on my ankle first - I was 18. The following year I got Thumper. I want a turtle on my foot, but I'm having a hard time finding a place that does feet where I want it. For me, it's key that I can hide all of them for job interviews, functions, etc - basically when it's not appropriate for them to be visible. 

I don't understand the point of putting a tattoo where no one would see it - the small of your back seems popular. Maybe someone who has one there can shed some light on that. I also don't like large tattoos that are in poor taste (which I realize is subjective), or were poorly done so you can't even tell what it is. 

I guess in this day and age, although costly and painful to remove, tattoos really aren't as permanent as they used to be. I would not put one somewhere that I couldn't cover (I've seen them on hands, wrists, neck, etc...) but that's me.


----------



## Peanut (May 3, 2006)

Hi TSOW! Very cool question , it will be interesting to see people's answers.


> Why does one decide to get a tattoo?


 I decided to get one because I love bright colors...and well...before the tattoo my skin was all one color and now I think it looks more decorated and colorful. 


> Is it a decision taken lightly and impulsively or is it thought about long and hard?


When I was a teenager I decided that I wanted one and then on my 18th birthday I went and got it. I had always known that I wanted a rose but when I got to the tattoo parlor I impulsively decided to add a dragon for more color. 

I would probably get another one if it weren't for the excruciating way-worse-than-I'd-imagined pain. But while I was in there getting it a guy with tons of tattoos told me that the first one is always the worst...he said after that, they're easy!


----------



## Halo (May 4, 2006)

Well I can add something to this topic. I also have a tattoo on my right back shoulder of the drama or happy/sad masks. I got it when I was 19 and I have never regretted it. I got it because yes it was colourful (one mask light blue and the other one pink) and also because of the feeling that I was always wearing a mask and not showing my true feelings and also the fact that my true inner self was in conflict where my moods kept fluctuating a lot (and still do). I did not tell my parents about my tattoo (thank heavens it can be hidden well) until about a year later as they are/were dead set against tattoos. I guess by the time I told them it was a little late to do anything. They always told me that I could not get a tattoo as long as I was living under their roof so I waited until I moved out, got the tattoo and never thought of the day when I would have to move back home. At least I didn't defy them and get it while I was living home (at least that is my rational). My mother keeps saying to me that if she had the money she would pay for me to have it removed...not going to happen. I think that it signifies/reminds me of a certain time in my life.

I personally did not think that it hurt that much however the colouring (when the needle goes faster) did hurt more than the outline. As for getting another one....I have seriously thought about it however I really don't know what I would get. I did want to get something to represent my grandmother (who was the best friend I ever had) but I don't know what. I am sure that I will come across something and know it when I see it.

Nancy


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2006)

I realize several members of my own (extended) family disagree with me but my feeling about tattoos and body piercing is that it's a lot cheaper to stay home, stab yourself with a blunt fork, smack your head on a cupboard, and relax with a couple of aspirin in front of a really annoying infomercial. For those who like the thrill of risking blood poisoning, a good substitute is home renovation.



> They always told me that I could not get a tattoo as long as I was living under their roof



I am amazed at how many parents still say such things to teens. It's meant as the ultimate threat, whereas many teens just think, "Wow! You mean I can get a tattoo AND move out? I never thought about that! Bonus!!".


----------



## Halo (May 4, 2006)

I know, I couldn't believe that my parents said that to me. I just thought perfect... once I move out then I will get the tattoo I want. It basically meant that I had more time to figure out the one that I wanted.

I also thought that your description was great Dr. B.



			
				David Baxter  said:
			
		

> I realize several members of my own (extended) family disagree with me but my feeling about tattoos and body piercing is that it's a lot cheaper to stay home, stab yourself with a blunt fork, smack your head on a cupboard, and relax with a couple of aspirin in front of a really annoying infomercial. For those who like the thrill of risking blood poisoning, a good substitute is home renovation.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2006)

Then you could get a tattoo and T-shirt combo where the shirt says, "My parents kicked me out of the house for getting this tattoo" on the front and "I'm no longer with stupid -> " on the back... sort of the Value Meal of tattoos.


----------



## Halo (May 4, 2006)

A T-Shirt....great idea, I wish I would have thought of it. 

Nancy


----------



## Holly (May 4, 2006)

I think the pain of getting a tatoo would be enough for me not to want one! I would take the option of a t-shirt! Easy to wash and wear! I will add if I was a little younger I may have wanted one back in my younger years! :red:


----------



## Retired (May 4, 2006)

Have there been documented reports about long term concerns with certain types of tattoos? Are all tattoos equally safe or does one have to select certain techniques or certain qualifications for tattoo practitioners?

How does one deal with explaining one's tattoo when entering an intimate relationship with a new partner?


----------



## Banned (May 4, 2006)

Well, you should definitely check out the establishment of where you're getting your tattoo. I'd be concerned if he pulls up a milk crate to sit on while doing it! Of course it should all "look" clean, but they should also open all sterilized products IN FRONT OF YOU!! 

There are no licensing bodies for quality - only the local health and safety for uh, health and safety. A good thing to do is talk to people who have one, and you're impressed with the quality, and go there.

I haven't heard any long term reports, but hey - everything's attributed to cancer these days so it probably promotes some form of cancer in some way, shape, or form. The only thing I've heard is that they can affect an epidural a woman is receiving during delivery, if the tattoo is in the spot where the epidural will go (some doctors won't insert it for reasons that I can't remember).

As for explaining it - I've never had to, but I can't imagine why you would have to. If a tattoo is going to make or break the relationship, well, it probably didn't have a good chance to start with.


----------



## Steph (May 4, 2006)

> all tattoos equally safe or does one have to select certain techniques or certain qualifications for tattoo practitioners?



There are differences, all packages have to be opened in front of you to ensure that they have not been used previously and the practitioner has to maintain sterile technique so that his germs is not presented into your bloodstream.

There was a young lady here who died from a tattoo because she got an infection into her bloodstream which turned into sepsis.

Anyway, the human body is a beautiful thing. I am sure that your body is beautiful with or without it.

The only one I would get is my lover's name but I don't have one, so I have no worries! Steph


----------



## Peanut (May 4, 2006)

> Have there been documented reports about long term concerns with certain types of tattoos?


 I don't know about documented, but my main concerns are fading, stretching and sagging!  Actually that's why I got it on my shoulder because I thought that was location on my body would change the least. I have heard that it is recommended to get a second application over the first one for the best results or to brighten the color. 


> How does one deal with explaining one's tattoo when entering an intimate relationship with a new partner?


 I just said "see what I just got?" and that was the end of the explanation! I could see that it would be much more awkward to explain if you had a tattoo an ex's name or some symbol of an old relationship or something like that though. 

I agree with BG that a really good way to find a place is ask people who have nice ones where they got them. I would still check credentials and everything but _generally_ I think it's pretty obvious from looking at them which tattoos are done professionally and legally and which ones aren't. But, like I said I wouldn't go on solely on that. I think that the ones that are done professionally and follow all the guidelines are really quite safe. Alternately, I think the tattoos that are not done professionally are really quite unsafe. 



> I realize several members of my own (extended) family disagree with me but my feeling about tattoos and body piercing is that it's a lot cheaper to stay home, stab yourself with a blunt fork, smack your head on a cupboard, and relax with a couple of aspirin in front of a really annoying infomercial.


 That's pretty funny Dr. B. :roll:   Are you including your son in your (extended) family?


----------



## Thelostchild (May 4, 2006)

I have tattoos and a navel piercing. I have an arm band it has flowers on it all the way around and I have another tat on my upper right shoulder and its a butterfly and then on my upper middle back I have one with a heart with wings and some kind of flower with a design from one side to the other on my lower back and the last one is a butterfly with some celtic around it. I think that I posted pictures of all of my tats on the members avatars?

I think that a yucky tattoo is when your putting god awfull demons scules dragons, and when your body is completly covered in them.

On the other hand if you don't over do it i think they are fine. I have girly ones and I love them. think about what you really like what represents you. Don't ever rush in to geting a tattoo, remeber they don't come off!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2006)

Steph said:
			
		

> The only one I would get is my lover's name but I don't have one, so I have no worries!



What about one that says, "This space for rent."?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2006)

> I realize several members of my own (extended) family disagree with me but my feeling about tattoos and body piercing is that it's a lot cheaper to stay home, stab yourself with a blunt fork, smack your head on a cupboard, and relax with a couple of aspirin in front of a really annoying infomercial.
> 
> That's pretty funny Dr. B. Are you including your son in your (extended) family?



No. Just some nieces, as far as I know. 

*cough* Phoenix *cough*


----------



## Retired (May 4, 2006)

How much do people pay for their tattoos and do you really get what you pay for?

Is there a difference in mindset between body piercing and tattoo? What about tongue piercing...eyelids...private parts :? :shocked:


----------



## Banned (May 4, 2006)

For piercings I draw the line at ears and nose. I'm not into lips, eyebrows, tongues, cheeks, belly buttons, and anywhere else people think of getting them. And I find it very difficult to try and have a conversation with someone who has more piercings than the ocean has fish....

My tattoos were both under $100 - but that was 13 years ago. They would probably be far more expensive now.


----------



## Peanut (May 4, 2006)

> How much do people pay for their tattoos and do you really get what you pay for?



I paid $140 for mine (and it is about 5 x 2.5 inches) and that was about almost 7 years ago to the month(oh my gosh I'm getting old! ). I think it was definitely worth it and I would be willing to pay quite a bit for good work. I think that generally you get what you pay for, and for something so permanent I think it's worth the extra money. At the place I went it was $20 on top of the tattoo price if you wanted to get it anywhere other than legs or arms. 



> Is there a difference in mindset between body piercing and tattoo?


 For me it was a similar mindset for both.


> What about tongue piercing...eyelids...private parts


  I've never heard of eyelid piercing but I have seen people get that space between their eyebrows pierced. I believe that tongue piercing is supposedly for sexual gratification but I think that it has become much more mainstream and that isn't necessarily the most common reason now. I think that genital piercings are often for sexual pleasure. I have heard girls say that they would sometimes get an orgasm just walking around with a piercing like that.

I had a good friend (we kind of lost touch) that ended up being a professional body piercer. He was the sweetest, most gentle guy, but he was very in to the punk scene, had many many piercings and eventually went through a phase where he was collecting road kill. I'm not really sure what was up with that. 

Are you thinking about getting something pierced TSOW?


----------



## Retired (May 4, 2006)

> Are you thinking about getting something pierced TSOW?



David's _blunt fork plan _ has captivated my imagination 8)  I suppose for color, one would have choose a _rusty_ blunt fork 

Does anyone watch the TV programs devoted to body art and has any of these inspired you to go out and get one?

Has anyone ever woken up the next morning with second thoughts and investigated tattoo removal?  Can an unwanted tattoo be removed?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2006)

> Has anyone ever woken up the next morning with second thoughts and investigated tattoo removal?  Can an unwanted tattoo be removed?



If by "tattoo removal" you mean "divorce", then yes.


----------



## Banned (May 4, 2006)

And if you don't mean "divorce", yes they can be removed, although it is very expensive, painful, and your skin will never be "normal" in that spot.

I haven't regretted mine...yet.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2006)

> I haven't regretted mine...yet.



Your tattoo? or your divorce?


----------



## Peanut (May 4, 2006)

oh man that was hilarious...this is a great thread, it really showcases Dr. B's sense of...well we'll just call it 'humor'.



> Does anyone watch the TV programs devoted to body art and has any of these inspired you to go out and get one?


I have seen one or two but I would not watch them again. Those shows and tattoo magazines are not inspiring to me. What's inspiring to me is seeing a pretty picture and then thinking that it would make a pretty tattoo. It's kind of strange but sometimes plates (as in dinnerware) have some pretty designs for tattoos.

Sorry--I don't mean to hog all the questions!  :red:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2006)

> well we'll just call it 'humor'



I'm not sure how to take that :blank:


----------



## Peanut (May 4, 2006)

Oh sorry I forgot the face 

The thing is that I have been having a problem using the grin face because I think it is dorky looking. The smile is SO big. I've been trying to manage with just the wink and the smiley face but it is hard. I want a raised eyebrow face most of all though.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 5, 2006)

So we need more smilies?


----------



## Peanut (May 5, 2006)

YES! Can you get some???????


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 5, 2006)

I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Holly (May 5, 2006)

I suggest more smilies also, some 8) with tatoos..............LOL


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 5, 2006)

OK - more smileys added in main post panels as well as [more]

:yahoo: 👏 :flowers: mg:


----------



## Holly (May 5, 2006)

:yahoo: Thank Doc


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 5, 2006)

I need to rearrange the furniture there a bit but that's a job for tomorrow 

💤 😪  :search:


----------



## Halo (May 5, 2006)

Dr. B. I just took a look at all the new smileys and I absolutely love them. Sometimes I just need a smiley instead of words to express myself. I especially like this one mg:


:goodjob: Dr. B.

Nancy


----------



## Banned (May 5, 2006)

David Baxter  said:
			
		

> > I haven't regretted mine...yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Your tattoo? or your divorce?



Haha...since I"ve sworn never to date or get married, I don't regret my tattoo!!


----------



## ThatLady (May 5, 2006)

Oooh! I adore this little guy:  :yahoo:

This one has always been a favorite of mine on another forum:   Chalk it up to being a smart-arse.


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 5, 2006)

Not that it matters, but I miss the cat.


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 5, 2006)

Ack. That sounded whiney. If you have a cat then you have to have a dog, then guinea pigs and mice and rabbits and horses and snakes and so on and you end up with a whole zoo which is not good. LOL.


----------



## Thelostchild (May 5, 2006)

> Has anyone ever woken up the next morning with second thoughts and investigated tattoo removal? Can an unwanted tattoo be removed?



No I have never regreted mine, Then only one im not to fond of is the one on my ankle and thats because for some reason or another it never healed correctly 



> Does anyone watch the TV programs devoted to body art and has any of these inspired you to go out and get one?



I occasionaly watch a program on t.v. its called miami ink. I like watching, I don't know If its just the sound of the needle or just how these guys are so talented. 
NO I have never wanted to get one just because I was watching it. And I have several ink magazines and allot of them are so drastic that I wouldn't want to ever look like that. Sometimes they have some good stuff. I like getting tattoo's not only that I want one but I like the feeling of the needle dragging across your skin. I know sounds kind of crazy

As for my piercing it was something that was a last minute thing. And my husband agreed to let me get one. I would never get anything else pierced, eyebrow, lip, tonge, and down north, or boobs.


----------



## Thelostchild (May 5, 2006)

I like this one OMG mg: and this one :bad:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 5, 2006)

> down north



I don't know if you meant "south" or you're standing on your head


----------



## Thelostchild (May 5, 2006)

Well some people like getting there--- pierced because its more enjoyable for them in bed. sorry i didn't know how to put that, with out being to explicited


----------



## Thelostchild (May 5, 2006)

Hope I didn't embarasse anyone.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 5, 2006)

No, not at all, TLC. I grew up with 8 sisters and I'm a parent to three teenagers. Nothing embarasses me any more.


----------



## Thelostchild (May 5, 2006)

Wow eight sisters. Yeah I can see why you wouldn't been embarassed. I don't know how you lived with eight sisters all th hormons going around. I could barely live with my three sisters.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 5, 2006)

A lot of the time I just kept as far away from them as possible


----------



## Thelostchild (May 5, 2006)

sounded like a good plan


----------



## Peanut (May 5, 2006)

Hey!! Thanks, there are a ton more faces now!! When I went to post a message and I saw them I couldn't believe it! 
Oh my gosh--they were all moving but now they are all frozen 

 :bad: This one looks a little perverted...oh I see it says bad!! LOL


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 6, 2006)

> :bad: This one looks a little perverted...oh I see it says bad!!



It originally said "naughty" but that's too many letters to type if you're using the Quick Reply box


----------



## Thelostchild (May 6, 2006)

I still like that one even if it means naughty


----------



## Peanut (May 6, 2006)

> It originally said "naughty" but that's too many letters to type if you're using the Quick Reply box


 Yes...that will be good to save that .57 of a second...


----------



## Peanut (May 6, 2006)

> Not that it matters, but I miss the cat.


I forgot that I meant to ask what cat you're talking about? The one that used to be your avatar? What happened to it?


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 6, 2006)

Ohh, there used to be little cat smilies. At least I think they were cats.


----------



## Peanut (May 7, 2006)

Really? I don't remember that! Hmmm...where have I been? :think:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 7, 2006)

We did have a dog smiley and a cat smiley, or maybe a couple of each, at one time. When we upgraded to the newer version, some of those didn't work and I ended up uninstalling all of the smilies and reinstalling them. However, when I did that, I couldn't find all of them - not sure where I found them in the first place now and it's possible that even if I could find them they might not be compatible with the newer version of the forum software.


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 7, 2006)

> I forgot that I meant to ask what cat you're talking about? The one that used to be your avatar?



I keep taking the cats off and putting them back on and taking them off again. It just doesn't feel safe to have anything there. Like too much information or something. 

I am weird. :wacko:


----------



## Peanut (May 7, 2006)

> I am weird.


We are all weird!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 7, 2006)

_I'm not..._


----------



## Halo (May 7, 2006)

Dr. B. that is called denial....which is not a river in Africa. :yahoo: 👏

Sorry I just had to....you kind of opened yourself up for that one! :yikes:

Nancy


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 7, 2006)

> We are all weird!



True. 



			
				David Baxter  said:
			
		

> _I'm not..._



:lol: :lmao:

No comment. :blank:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 7, 2006)

"I don't have to hang around here to be insulted. I have hundreds of people waiting to insult me." ~ Bill Murray, _Ghostbusters_


----------



## Halo (May 7, 2006)

No insult intended...just couldn't resist myself as you did leave yourself open for it.  

Maybe I should have been like Janet with "no comment" but I just couldn't resist.

Nancy


----------



## Peanut (May 7, 2006)

> "I don't have to hang around here to be insulted. I have hundreds of people waiting to insult me." ~ Bill Murray, Ghostbusters


LOL--You're not exactly proving your point by quoting Ghostbusters! :lol:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2006)

Toeless,

I was thinking the same thing.......quoting Ghostbusters and trying to claim that he is not weird. mg:

He should just join the rest of us. 8)

Nancy


----------



## Peanut (May 8, 2006)

I just wanted to come and tell you guys that I'm officially psychlinked out--I've started drawing smiley faces on my homework (and frown faces too when I don't like the question)...
 :yikes:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 8, 2006)

_Ahhh... excellent.

My plan to take over the known universe is proceeding nicely...

Added: muhahahaha..._


----------



## Peanut (May 9, 2006)

I think you forgot the _muhahahaha_


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 9, 2006)

Thanks... added it. :bad:


----------



## Peanut (May 9, 2006)

_Excellent_


----------



## Steph (May 9, 2006)

Steve,

Did you get a tattoo? If so what is it?

More importantly where did you put it on your body? 

Steph


----------



## Retired (May 10, 2006)

Steph,

As I understand it, tatoos involve pain.  Pain is not something I do well  If there would have been a _chicken_ smiley, I would have used it


----------



## Steph (May 10, 2006)

Steve



> Pain is not something I do well  If there would have been a chicken smiley, I would have used it



Are you a big chicken? It don't matter anyway. 😭

Pain is something that is never far from my life so I never fear it.

I gotta say that since you posted this topic, I have thought about getting one.

If I could get this smiley :wacko: tattooed on my forehead then I definately would go for it.

Steph


----------



## HA (May 10, 2006)

maybe it's because I'm old but I don't think tattoos are attractive. Even the butterfly, floral types I don't see as enjoyable art. The colours seem blah especially when faded. Tattoos covering exstensive areas are really gross!

I still associate tattoos with biker gangs because during my adolescence those are the only people besides sailors who had them! 

I avoid pain at all costs...even for art. But I did get my ears pierced at 14.

Art belongs on paper, canvas, walls etc., not skin.


----------



## HA (May 10, 2006)

and to rain a little more on the tattoo parade.  

I saw a poster just recently that had a pic of a young man and his baby daughter that said; John didn't know he had Hepatitis C until several years later when Sarah was born and had some kind of reference to him getting it from having tattoos.

Here is an excerpt from an article about Hepatitis C :

_"Most importantly, we found that commercially acquired tattoos accounted for more than twice as many hepatitis C infections as injection-drug use," Haley said. "This means that it may have been the largest single contributor to the nationwide epidemic of this form of hepatitis."

Hepatitis C can be passed through tattooing by reuse of tattooing needles or dye, inadequate sterilization of tattooing needles between customers, or breaks in sterile technique such as the artist pricking the back of his or her hand to test the needle's sharpness. Few states have hygienic regulations to ensure safe tattooing practices in commercial tattoo parlors, and even fewer monitor and enforce standards._ :yuck:

The rest of the article is here


----------



## Peanut (May 11, 2006)

> the artist pricking the back of his or her hand to test the needle's sharpness.


 I cannot imagine a professional tattoo artist doing that...


----------



## Mia713 (May 18, 2006)

I don't think people should concern themselves with whether a tattoo they are getting will be viewed as beautiful or grotesque. If it is something you want then I say go for it. But keep in mind it will be with you for the rest of your life, so with that considered make sure it is something really like. I have a tattoo of some stars on my right hip and I absolutely adore it. I thought about it for almost a year before I actually got it to make sure it was something I definitely wanted. It also was important to me to get it in a spot that was too visible so it wouldn't affect me negatively someday when I want a career. I didn't mind the pain at all, I guess it could have something to do with the fact I'm a cutter, and I'm sort of addicted to pain in a way. I have 9 piercings (and planning on getting more), and the pain is kind of what I look forward to. I hope I don't sound too weird.


----------



## Diana (May 18, 2006)

I have two tatoos. I have no plans now to get another, but it's strange - I think I would rather go through the pain of getting a tattoo rather than a piercing. I got my ears pierced when I was 5 - for my birthday - and I was extremely brave and relaxed - I even remember it and it wasn't bad. But when I think about piercing now - I don't know, but I just hate that sudden sharp kind of pain.
I don't regret my tattoos at all, and they haven't caused me any problems on the job. Even as a teacher. They're really easy to hide. One is on my right hip and the other on my left shoulder. If I get around to it, I might get some colour added to the tiger on my shoulder. I was always afraid that getting colours would make them look tacky, so everything is just black and grey. But, now I like colour on tattoos.
There are so many clean tattoo parlors that take all the precautions. I guess it's always a risk no matter what, but that's why you should insist that they show you how they take the new needle out of the package and how they break it when they're finished with it. I beleive most places do this weather you ask or not.


----------



## Thelostchild (May 19, 2006)

Hi Diana,

Thats cool your a teacher right. What you do teach. I always remember my high school being really cold in all the rooms. But I can see way it would be an issue for the school no offence. It would be a good example for the student. If you know what I mean. But I like tats . I really have never had a problem with my tattoos at work. Im sure that If I ever go back to working at the hospitol it might become an issue.
Yes getting any piercing hurts -the ears thats not so bad. I was going through some kind of a crazy faze. I wanted to experiance everything.


----------



## Thelostchild (Jun 26, 2006)

I found something. I might just but it on the middle on my spine of my back


----------



## Halo (Jun 26, 2006)

I personally like the purple and blue on on the bottom. That of course is my personal opinion and the decision is completely up to you on whether you do or don't and what you get. It has to be a personal decision is the picture is going to be on you for the rest of your life.

Nancy


----------



## Peanut (Jun 27, 2006)

I like the top one better personally


----------



## Thelostchild (Jun 27, 2006)

Ill probably go with the one on top. I like the bottom one but I think that it would be way to much


----------



## Peanut (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool. I am not a big fan of faces in tattoos. I think it can be harder to make them look good and sometimes they come out looking really creepy. Animals faces, on the other hand, can look pretty good. The dragon I have has a small face but even it looks a _little_ strange to me. I still like it, but it's not my favorite part.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 27, 2006)

Dances Without Toes said:
			
		

> I am not a big fan of faces in tattoos. I think it can be harder to make them look good and sometimes they come out looking really creepy.



I would have phrased that diffeerntly.

I would have said:

"I am not a big fan of tattoos on faces. I think it can be harder to make them look good and sometimes they come out looking really creepy. "


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jun 27, 2006)

Toeless  said:
			
		

> Cool. I am not a big fan of faces in tattoos. I think it can be harder to make them look good and sometimes they come out looking really creepy. Animals faces, on the other hand, can look pretty good. The dragon I have has a small face but even it looks a _little_ strange to me. I still like it, but it's not my favorite part.



_I've_ got a dragon too!


----------



## Peanut (Jun 27, 2006)

Mr.Spellcheck said:
			
		

> I would have phrased that diffeerntly.


 Oh yeah? Well I would have spelled that _differently_. 





> I've got a dragon too!


 :shocked: NO!!  :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

How is the face on yours?!


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jun 28, 2006)

here he is


----------



## Halo (Jun 28, 2006)

Phoenix I Love It !!!!



Nancy


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jun 28, 2006)

awww thanks, he's gorbash!


----------



## foghlaim (Jun 28, 2006)

TLC: i like the top one also.. it's really clear and nice.

David: have u heard about the thread.. spell check?? lol (hint, it's on the home page)
Toeless: You got him!! well done. heh heh

Phoenix: your tattoo is brilliant.. nice one.


----------



## Peanut (Jun 28, 2006)

I like it! I like the lines in it. What color is it green? And what do you mean he's "Gorbash"?



> Toeless: You got him!!  well done. heh heh


LOL~Sometimes he just makes it too easy


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 28, 2006)

gorbash? As in, "Does this tattoo make my gorbash look big?"


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jun 29, 2006)

old dragon name from a cartoon movie that i used to love, "flight of dragons"
I still love it actually!! 

its green, but it started off as one of those stone looki ng tats, and then i got colour added, so its... original, lol


----------



## Peanut (Jun 29, 2006)

Have you ever heard of getting the tattoo done over again to freshen it up and fix any breaks in the lines or anything? I have always remembered being told that you should have tattoos done twice in order for them to look their best. Of course, I have never been able to put myself through more pain for the same tattoo...but I was wondering if you had heard of that? Or also getting it redone if you wanted the colors changed...? I wonder how well that would work. 

My dragon was almost orange but at the last minute I changed to blue.


----------



## pip (Jun 29, 2006)

I have one tattoo, it's an in memoriam, about the size of a nickel, and in a place hidden by a bikini (my hip).

It consists of my brother's initials (B.G.). Very simple, no fancy lettering, just a neatly printed B and G.

I got it when he died. Maybe not the best way to remember someone, but I made sure I got it someplace well hidden, and kept it small. I did research into it, and I watched the guy open up sterile packages and change his gloves three or four times. I went to someone rather well respected for being the best tattoo artist in Toronto.

I used to have some piercings, but again, I did my research, and I kept in mind that they would NOT be permanent. I fully intended on taking them out when it came time to smarten up and get a job. I think I was seventeen when they all came out. I don't think I even have my ears pierced anymore.

I'm not the kind of person who would ever be found covered in tattoos from head to toe. I'm pretty conservative, and while I can see tattoos on other people and think they are beautiful, they don't appeal to me or my own sense of taste. One or two simple and small pieces here and there are nice, but quite honestly, a lot of the time I'll see people covered in tattoos, and not a single one of them is even that good. They'll be horribly drawn or coloured, and badly placed.


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jun 29, 2006)

Toeless  said:
			
		

> Have you ever heard of getting the tattoo done over again to freshen it up and fix any breaks in the lines or anything? I have always remembered being told that you should have tattoos done twice in order for them to look their best. Of course, I have never been able to put myself through more pain for the same tattoo...but I was wondering if you had heard of that? Or also getting it redone if you wanted the colors changed...? I wonder how well that would work.
> 
> My dragon was almost orange but at the last minute I changed to blue.



yup
touchups
I don't think you *need* to get it done twice, it depends on the artist, and the maintanence, if you pick the scabs off, your gonna have bald spots, etc etc. the thiness of the line will also dictate smudges, etc etc... blah blah... nothing you havent heard Im sure.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 29, 2006)

"touchups"?

is that anything like pushups or situps?


----------



## HA (Jun 29, 2006)

Do the colours change over time such as from black to blue? How long does it take for them to fade? 

Make sure the tattoo guy uses new, unused ink for each person too! :eww:
Maybe bring your own stuff to be sure they are sterile and ask for a discount.


----------



## ThatLady (Jun 29, 2006)

David Baxter  said:
			
		

> "touchups"?
> 
> is that anything like pushups or situps?



I think it's more painful....... :yikes:


----------



## Peanut (Jun 29, 2006)

> Do the colours change over time such as from black to blue?


 I think a lot of times they do. That's when touch ups can come in handy. They can brighten up the colour.



> How long does it take for them to fade?


 It varies but I think sun exposure can substantially accelerate fading 

Actually, you know I've mostly only seen older men with tattoos, you don't see a lot of elderly women with them really...or at least I haven't.



> I think it's more painful


 I would agree with that :yikes:


----------



## foghlaim (Jun 30, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"touchups"?

is that anything like pushups or situps?


Guess u are out of touch with reality sometimes david.. lol 
which is why no one responded to your question...hee hee..

get a grip dear boy ok... lol


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jun 30, 2006)

HeartArt  said:
			
		

> Do the colours change over time such as from black to blue? How long does it take for them to fade?
> 
> Make sure the tattoo guy uses new, unused ink for each person too! :eww:
> Maybe bring your own stuff to be sure they are sterile and ask for a discount.



LOL yeah, there is a difference between thr length of stay between ink and pigmant

and sun exposure will fade
soz short post
im in pain with my back! BLARG!


----------



## Thelostchild (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes the sun faids out tattoos and you can touch them up. some maybe painful just depends on ware it is and what kind of pain you can handle. And if you get a tattoo with a design like celtic and your exposed to the sun everything faids loses its design


----------



## Thelostchild (Jun 30, 2006)

Im getting my tattoo on my lower back colored in and then Im getting another one tommarow. wahoo..


----------



## Peanut (Jun 30, 2006)

> some maybe painful just depends on ware it is and what kind of pain you can handle


 Where is it supposed to hurt the worst? The one on my shoulder blade hurt so badly that I started to blackout while I was getting it. I can't believe that you guys think that they don't hurt!!! Mine was way OUCH!! :shocked:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 30, 2006)

Toeless  said:
			
		

> The one on my shoulder blade hurt so badly that I started to blackout while I was getting it. I can't believe that you guys think that they don't hurt!!! Mine was way OUCH!! :shocked:



mg:  Ouch!!!


----------



## HA (Jun 30, 2006)

^^Phoenix^^  said:
			
		

> LOL yeah, there is a difference between thr length of stay between ink and pigmant



Lol...yes, there most definitely is!

Hmmm...maybe people could just use ink instead and that way they wear off in a week and you can create a new one. And...there is no pain or risk of blood related diseases.


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jul 1, 2006)

Toeless  said:
			
		

> > some maybe painful just depends on ware it is and what kind of pain you can handle
> 
> 
> Where is it supposed to hurt the worst? The one on my shoulder blade hurt so badly that I started to blackout while I was getting it. I can't believe that you guys think that they don't hurt!!! Mine was way OUCH!! :shocked:



they hurt most (apparently) on the boney area's, spine, ankles, etc. and toeless.... i NEVER said mine didn't hurt... mine freakin' KILLED!!! LOL I also nearly passed out... (your meant to eat sweets, and I was, and she made me eat them because i kept turning pale!!) hehehe, 

I still want my phoenix though...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2006)

Why in MY day, we just wanted our MTV...


----------



## foghlaim (Jul 1, 2006)

david: over here that would be "top of the pops" for us... lol
man are we getting old or wha... lol 

Phoenix: do u think one day you will go and get your phoenix done.?


nsa


----------



## Peanut (Jul 1, 2006)

> and toeless.... i NEVER said mine didn't hurt... mine freakin' KILLED!!! LOL I also nearly passed out... (your meant to eat sweets, and I was, and she made me eat them because i kept turning pale!!) hehehe,


 LOLOL  That makes me feel a lot better--I was feeling all wimpy!! Thinking back I'm so glad I didn't know how bad it would be! For some reason I went into it thinking it was not going to hurt much! Mine was embarrassing too because it was in front of a window so everyone could watch you...I started to feel nauseous and wanted to go into the bathroom but they wouldn't let me because it wasn't sterile! So I had a trash can in front of me and everything, all in front of this huge window. :red: :red: Once you start though, you _have_ to finish!

I'll have to see what a Phoenix is...I only know it as a city in Arizona.


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jul 3, 2006)

nsa, yeah, just waiting for the money!! lol - and I heard that they are ending top of the pops!?!?!? 

toeless, a phoenix is a fire bird. the legend goes that when it reaches an age it dies in a ball of flame and at sunlight, it rises from the ashes as a new bird. - and being tatooed infront of a window... thats harsh!! :shocked: it hurt less for me than I thought it was going too, but I had worked it up to something huuuge. its funny eh? its like going to a movie that you think is going to be great, and then your dissappointed or you think that the movie will be bad, and you love it. expectations are weird.


----------



## Thelostchild (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I didn't get my tattoo done or my other tat colored. I waited for 20 minutes from my tat guy. Then I had a busy weekend remodeling our house. we made a four foot door way opening to our living room to our dinning room. then we put in cabnites and made a deck out of paver's. all through that I got a sun burn on my face, behind my knee's, and a stripe across my back between my shorts and my shirt. Then I have to go and take a comp test at the college. eek I hate tests
and thats about it


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jul 3, 2006)

does sound busy, but also sounds really cool. I personally love getting things done around the house. My nest. As well as a huge feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## Thelostchild (Jul 24, 2006)

Im going in on Friday to go get my tattoo on my lower back coloured in....


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Jul 24, 2006)

*tatoo*

good luck!


----------



## foghlaim (Jul 25, 2006)

let us know how it turned out TLC okay. maybe you can get pic of it to show us?? 


nsa


----------

